# MalwareBytes blocks something while navigating GBAtemp



## Deleted-479522 (Feb 17, 2019)

MalwareBytes keeps flagging something on GBAtemp perhaps an advert?

It's been happening this past week i'd say every 5th page or so on GBAtemp. I can't replicate it reliably. Usually on the forum index.



> Malwarebytes
> www.malwarebytes.com
> 
> -Log Details-
> ...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 17, 2019)

Fragcula said:


> MalwareBytes keeps flagging something on GBAtemp perhaps an advert?
> 
> It's been happening this past week i'd say every 5th page or so on GBAtemp. I can't replicate it reliably. Usually on the forum index.


Probably due to images being hosted on filetrip. @Costello you should contact them to have that removed. It's a general file hosting site so sooner or later someone is gonna host malware there, but you don't see every file host flagged by AV for that reason. Maybe run a virus scan, delete anything that comes up, and then contact them.


----------

